# I'm sad, any cute hedgie stories ??



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm feeling kind of down today..any one have any stories or photos of their hedgie that might brighten someone's day?


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's kiwi willing to give a hug

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I don't know if this is cheery or not, but it does speak to the bond between people and hedgehogs. 
I got my first hedgehog, Libby, when I was 14. My father had just died and I wasn't handling it well, so I got a pet to love. She stole my heart and from then on hedgies became my favourite animal. People say I'm a lot like a hedgehog- prickly on the outside but soft on the inside. 
I didn't get another hedgie until after I graduated university and started working. I had been suffering from an eating disorder since I was a teenager and finally in my 20's my anorexia became so bad I was hospitalized many times. I finally reached a point where I was sick of being sick. I got myself another hedgehog, Mason, to keep me company.
Mason was an awesome hedgehog and one of the main reasons I'm probably still alive. I hated having to leave him for another hospital stay. He was the only thing that made me happy. The last time I was hospitalized I was there for almost 3 months and my doctor gave special permission for Mason to come and visit me. My sweet hedgehog quickly became the most talked about thing on the ward. I always felt better when I was with him and he made me want to get better.
When I had stabilized, I got my third hedgehog, Molly. Mason and Molly got along so well. Molly had so many medical problems that I was distracted by taking care of her. My focus shifted from myself to my hedgies.
Mason and Molly have both passed away (Mason had wobbly hedgehog syndrome and Molly got a brain tumour). I cremated both of them and have them in the same urn on my bookshelf. Everyday I am thankful for the love and support they gave me. 
I now have Gretta and Lucy and I continue to enjoy all the mischief they get into. I miss all my hedgies, but Mason holds a special place in my heart.
So when people tell you not to worry as Charlie is "only" a pet, ignore them. You are taking the very best care of Charlie and she is lucky to have you. 
Hedgies are quick to steal your heart. I am forever grateful for my hedgehogs.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

Benny sends lots of love and hogs and kisses! <3


As far as funny stories go.. I had Benny out for cuddles last night, and he was unusually energetic and wanted to explore! So he's crawling all over me and goes up my chest and just sort of.. Pauses... And then there's a smell...

Lil bugger decided that pooping right on my chest was a good enough thing to do! He then proceeded to pee on me and poop yet again, for good measure. It's a darn good thing he's cute I tell ya!


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Aw Melanie! I can definetly appreciate your story. I don't typically tell people this story but I know people here are probably more understanding. In April I learned I was pregnant and I was so excited and happy. I started planning but I didn't have a great job and I didn't know what I wanted to do for schooling so at this point I was going to rush into a fast track 911 course. I went to the doctor and learned I have rh negative blood and my body was rejecting the baby. I lost it. Ended up realizing I wasn't happy and so I quit my not so great job quit school and now I'm on track to be a vet technician. So I adopted Charlie just so I wouldn't feel so alone, I got more attached then I thought! Charlie got me through the rough points, she's so silly, she lays on my stomach spread out like a starfish, and she likes to bite things randomly (never people) I'm happy you had such a bond with mason, Melanie. It really does help having a little friend to take care of. I'm not much of a people person, so seeing her wheeling or doing her starfish pose or charging like a tiny bull at the dogs really makes me laugh and appreciate the little things  thanks for sharing


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I'm glad Charlie brings you comfort. 
Hedgehogs are funny little creatures!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I have discovered the magic spot on Tinkerball's back that instantly turns her into hedgehog putty. When I scratch her there, she sticks her tongue out and licks her nose. It's really cute.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

One time I was a cleaning Zenyatta's cage. She had an older litter in there, and I had just put meal worms in the food dish. I was picking up fleece, and one of Zenyatta's sons must have smelled the meal worm, and he was following my hand around as I moved to pick up the fleece to throw in the washing machine.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Melanie G. and Charlie's Mommy; good thoughts to both of you incredible people!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Oh, thank you


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Katten-haha! That's cute! Howie has a spot between his eyes that makes him fall asleep ! Shetland- aww thank you! <3


----------



## Manaden (Jul 4, 2014)

I started off with crushed stone in Miss Prickles' cage, and then decided to try the fleece liners. The first morning after I had put the fleece into the cage, she had up-ended her cage spectacularly! And then I started looking for her. She is in a terrarium but I know that hedgies can be escape artists of note, so when I couldn't find her, my heart sank. And then a piece of fleece moved. Here is a picture of what I found. Miss Prickles is the little pink lump behind the burrow box.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Haha! Seems like miss prickles is kind of a little bugger! 

I was just thinking about Charlie, I was reading a post on bonding, howie quills up when I wake him up, but Charlie would run out and try to climb towards me, if I didn't pick her up she'd lose her mind, it got to a point where I had to crawl on the floor near her cage so she wouldn't see me! I thought that was a cute mini story for you guys


----------

